# Blue Springs Bullies?????



## kocannon01 (Sep 17, 2012)

Hey there I was wandering if any one on this forum would know of a good kennel in Blue Springs Mo for standard or classic bullies, Im looking not really for a ABKC show-dog but more of a companion.


----------



## kocannon01 (Sep 17, 2012)

Any one????


----------



## clayb226 (Jan 15, 2013)

I live about an 1.5 to 2 hours south of blue spring. I have made several contacts for Bullies, and am waiting on some info and pictures of the pups now. He said they are good sized dogs, more of standard to XL sized. Let me know if you are still interested. The pups are on the ground, but not ready to leave mama yet.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

I got my dog out of Arkansas from Sinful bullies.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

